# T5 lights vs hid



## ickysticky (Sep 20, 2009)

I am about done with my first project with cfl's. I want to go to t5 lights. I was going to go with the 2 footer 8 bulb set up. but what is the difference between the t5's vs the MH or HPS hid lights. I understand heat being the main concern with the hid, which it is a concern for me also. does size and weight play parts with the different lights. or could I expect to see the same results with the different lights (t5 vs hid).???? My next project will include two more specimens than now which, would be 3 total.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 21, 2009)

Are you flowering with cfls? or is this just for veg? 

If you are using fluros for flower then you would see a HUGE 
difference by switching to an HID..


----------



## ickysticky (Sep 21, 2009)

I am using cfl's throughout the whole process for this project. looking to hopefully upgrade really soon.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 21, 2009)

I have used both HIDs and T5s.  For my style of growing, I prefer T5s.  I like to grow a lot of small plants.  T5s provide me with an even distribution of light and heat, which allow me to drop the lights as close as I want to the plants.

T5s can't penetrate a canopy like HIDs, so that is one downfall, but with small plants it is not a concern.  The heat produced by 400W of T5s is similar to HIDs, it is just spread out over a larger surface so they don't seem as hot.

Anyways, if you want to see them in action, click on my sig and go to the third or fourth page...  GL! :ccc:


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 21, 2009)

Nope... Click here instead... Sorry.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9879


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2009)

If you are considering buying new lights for flowering, you really need to look at a 400W HPS.  While I really like T5s for vegging, a HPS for flowering can't be beat.  

A 2' 8 bulb T5 (couldn't find one online to compare price) can put out up to 40,000 lumens and consume 432W (54W 5000 lumen tubes).  A 400W HPS will put out 50,000-55,000 lumens and consume about the same energy if using a magnetic ballast.  If you buy an electronic ballast, your power consumption will be 400W.  You are getting about 20+% more lumens from a HPS as the T5s.  As DLtoker has already mentioned, the heat from each will be about the same.  It is a common misconception that HID lights are hotter, but that is really not true, the heat is just concentrated in a smaller space.  You can make an inexpensive cool tube to aid in cooling the HPS.


----------



## ickysticky (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok cool I did not know about the heat issues for the t5. Would a 400 watt hps be ok for 2-3 specimens. I was thinking more along the lines of 600 watt if I went in the direction of a hid. My room is a 4x4x6 and when building it in my head didnt seem that big. Well, with all the room that I see that I have, I think that 3 would be ok in there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2009)

It is not just the T5s.  Lumen per lumen, all fluoros will most likely run as hot or hotter than a HID of like lumens.  

You want 5000 lumens per sq ft.  A 600W would be good in a 16 sq ft space, although, if you can control heat, more light is better.  I have a space that is 3 x 6.5 and I generally run 6-8 plants in there.  Any more and it gets quite crowded.  You will be fine with 3-4 plants.  And, trust me, down the road a little, that 4 x 4 room will seem too small


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 21, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> A 2' 8 bulb T5 (couldn't find one online to compare price) can put out up to 40,000 lumens and consume 432W (54W 5000 lumen tubes).


Where can I get 2' t-5's that put out 54w's? I just bought a 2'-8bulb(new wave) and it only puts out a total of 16,000lumens...24w's per bulb. I got it for 170.US but they were selling it for 197, not including bulbs. Are you maybe referring to the 4'?

I use mine for 4 moms after using a 400 for years. I really like the t-5's for veg and as stated already, It practically touches the leaves before I change anything and never have signs of heat stress. I will always use HID for flower...unless something magical becomes of LED's 

_4'X4' would require a 600 for optimum results._


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2009)

No, HTG makes a 54W 2' tube that puts out 5000 lumens.  Here is the link:

hWWp://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=107&typeID=71

I also used to use a 400W for vegging until I discovered the T5s.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 22, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, HTG makes a 54W 2' tube that puts out 5000 lumens.  Here is the link:
> 
> hWWp://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=107&typeID=71
> 
> I also used to use a 400W for vegging until I discovered the T5s.



This light uses a special bulbs that really are 2 bulbs very close together, so in reality its a 4 bulb fixture.
The special bulbs cannot be used in a standard T5 fixture.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 23, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, HTG makes a 54W 2' tube that puts out 5000 lumens. Here is the link:
> 
> hWWp://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=107&typeID=71
> 
> I also used to use a 400W for vegging until I discovered the T5s.


Growdude-





> This light uses a special bulbs that really are 2 bulbs very close together, so in reality its a 4 bulb fixture.
> The special bulbs cannot be used in a standard T5 fixture.


Thanks ya'all!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 23, 2009)

i recently built a 44,800 lumen, 16 tube T8 light board that measures 50"x50" for $160..tubes and all...it works great over my 3x3 veg tray..and it's air cooled


----------



## ickysticky (Oct 11, 2009)

I found (on CL) a 400w hps with a sun system hood with a magnetic ballast. The guy also had 250 watt mh sun system hood with built in ballast. There is also Mh converter bulb for the hps hood. I paid $150 for all of it. I will use these instead of purchasing T5's


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow awsome deal ickysticky. 150 bucks for the 400 and the 250 with the hoods and ballasts?


----------



## ickysticky (Oct 11, 2009)

$150 for all that, plug and play, ready to go, 250 already in use!


----------

